#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What is your most time consuming task as a programmer?

## Bhavya

Time is the most valuable thing for everyone especially if you are a programmer. You have to be more careful with your time. Some programming tasks are really time-consuming. Can you guys tell me what is your most time-consuming task as a programmer?

----------


## grabcoder

Hello Bhavya,
I think the most time-consuming tasks in programming are requirements gathering and analyzing. Which are very important phases in programming, If you gathered accurate requirements from the client, you can develop the actual system. And also if you analyze the requirements clearly, you won't rewrite the code again. So, we want to focus these phases very carefully. Thatswhy it will take too much time.

Thank you.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bhavya,
> I think the most time-consuming tasks in programming are requirements gathering and analyzing. Which are very important phases in programming, If you gathered accurate requirements from the client, you can develop the actual system. And also if you analyze the requirements clearly, you won't rewrite the code again. So, we want to focus these phases very carefully. Thatswhy it will take too much time.
> 
> Thank you.


True, The accurate requirements of your clients are very important to develop the desired system of your clients. So as you said it's important to spend enough time with requirements.Thanks for your reply.

----------

